# CPT 99239-Physician & NPP time



## JDM1228 (Nov 6, 2009)

Can both the times documented by a PA/CRNP and the attending physician be added together to meet the 30 minute criteria for CPT 99239? For example, if the physician sees the patient, writes a progress note, etc and spends 20 minutes. Then the PA or CRNP dictates the discharge summary (they may also see the pt or not) and spends 15 minutes. Can this be added together to give you 35 minutes and therefore you can use the 99239 code? This is related to my hospital's hospitalists program who also employs PA's and CRNP's. The PA/CRNP's do not bill Medicare for their services but instead are paid a salary. The bill would be for the hospitalist physician. I have seen statements out there that say it is ok to pool their non-overlapping time together, but I can't find any references through CMS, Coding clinic, CPT assistant, etc. Any help would be appreciated!


----------

